
Apple Marina Bay Sands Opens Thursday in Singapore - todsacerdoti
https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2020/09/apple-marina-bay-sands-opens-thursday-in-singapore/
======
supernova87a
Am I misremembering, or was this some kind of museum building before? Or was
it specially built by Apple? Whatever it is, pretty amazing looking.

But what a shame, you can't even fantasize about going to see places any more
without a little bit of stress/uncertainty right now. 17 hour flight? 2 week
quarantine on arrival? ok...

Anyway, I'm also interested to know how Apple (or other similar retail)
decides to put a store somewhere. Is it a straight potential mobile subscriber
$ figure, or population disposable income within-x-radius kind of thing? Is it
the same threshold across countries? Must be a ~$10M investment to build a
store like this. Worth 10,000 customers?

~~~
arvinsim
It's interesting that this is Singapore's 3rd Apple store while other
Southeast Asian countries don't even have one.

~~~
wushupork
That is factually incorrect. In fact Bangkok has two Apple stores now:
[https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2020/07/apple-central-
world-o...](https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2020/07/apple-central-world-opens-
friday-in-thailand/)

------
whywhywhywhy
With the modern interior design of Apple stores I feel the designers are
actually so out of touch with the rest of the society and so firmly in their
own bubble that they're accidentally designing something that looks extremely
tacky without realizing.

I believe they described it as being a "town square" so we have the trees and
the benches but I'm going to propose they have accidentally designed something
that looks more like a cheap mall food court without realizing it because they
probably haven't even seen a mall food court since their childhood. Almost
feels like it has the same logic behind how mall food courts were designed,
make the unnatural feel natural, add trees, add a nod to the affordances of
community with benches around the trees.

Honestly couldn't believe how tacky it looked when I walked past the main
Apple store in London.

~~~
coldtea
> _With the modern interior design of Apple stores I feel the designers are
> actually so out of touch with the rest of the society and so firmly in their
> own bubble that they 're accidentally designing something that looks
> extremely tacky without realizing._

Have you seen modernist / brutalist / modern / post modern architecture? From
1920 to today? There's nothing ugliest and more unlivable (in the pretenses of
"high brow" BS concepts) than 99% of it.

In comparison, the Apple stores are a breath of fresh air. Tacky? Hardly...

> _Honestly couldn 't believe how tacky it looked when I walked past the main
> Apple store in London._

You keep using that word, tacky. I don't think it means what you think it
means...

This is the "unbelievable tacky" place, because it has trees inside?

[https://cnet3.cbsistatic.com/img/LDehHb_uk995yFKthCDfgOhboH8...](https://cnet3.cbsistatic.com/img/LDehHb_uk995yFKthCDfgOhboH8=/940x528/2016/10/13/05d89c8f-cf0b-46a5-90cd-2e877e757df8/apple-
store-regent-street-london-6.jpg)

~~~
whywhywhywhy
>I don't think it means what you think it means...

Hit a nerve I guess if you're gonna resort to that.

>This is the "unbelievable tacky" place, because it has trees inside?

Yes the overall design, the style of seating, the choice of trees, the choice
of wood, the actual design of the furniture, looks like a mall food court
[https://www.across-magazine.com/wp-
content/uploads/2019/08/C...](https://www.across-magazine.com/wp-
content/uploads/2019/08/CH-ogrody_1200x600.jpg)

~~~
coldtea
> _Hit a nerve I guess if you 're gonna resort to that._

I resort to that all the time, so don't bet much money on it "hitting a
nerve". Just bothered me enough to want to comment - which also happens all
the time, even for minor pedantic corrections.

> _Yes the overall design, the style of seating, the choice of trees, the
> choice of wood, the actual design of the furniture, looks like a mall food
> court_

Well, that's a very pretty mall food court if I ever saw one. Great for the AS
to look like a high end version of that (with superior exterior architecture
to boot). If that's "unbelievably tacky" I'll have to re-use the Princess
Bride line...

Because the ones I've actually seen in the wild in dozens of malls I've been
look like this:

[https://i.pinimg.com/originals/c3/b1/fb/c3b1fbc6c0bfa52eb3cb...](https://i.pinimg.com/originals/c3/b1/fb/c3b1fbc6c0bfa52eb3cbc7c42ecf1d85.jpg)

------
alasdair_
“the first Apple Store to sit directly on the water. ”

Lies! I once bought a mac onboard a ship in the early 2000s.

:)

~~~
coldtea
Was it an Apple Store tho?

~~~
alasdair_
It was a store that I bought an Apple computer in.

------
anm89
Is that the navy where they attack 3rd party repair people from? Is there
anybody left who thinks Apple is cool because they have shiny buildings ?

~~~
junipertea
Plenty of people like apple stores.

